# '88's, or here's your thread Guttorm....



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> now THAT is cool..so i finally will see some more 88`s beeing buildt here..been missing that like crazy..so come on guys..start threads and ask me for details if needed
> 
> GF



*Obstlt Werner Baumbach, 5/KG-30 (5/40), Kdr I/KG-30 (7/41), Kdr III/KG-30 (12/42), Kdr KG-200 (1/45) Ju 88A in KG-30, Fw 200 Ju 188 in KG-200.*

_POW until 1948. Bomber attacks on France. Holland and Belgium. Transferred to Norway, attacking Allied convoys on their way to Sevastopol in June, 1942. End of 1942, transferred to the Mediterranean. He was the most highly decorated and most successful German bomber pilot of the war, with over 300,000 tons of shipping sunk. He was the 16th recipient of the RK-EL-S. Operated the "Mistel" aircraft in KG-200. He left Germany in 1948 and worked in Argentina. KIFA over the La Plata Mouth near Buenos Aires during a test flight with a Lancaster bomber on 20 October 1953._


*Fw Max Brandenburg, /KG-101 (6/44) Ju 88A.*

_Over 400 combat mission, multiple sea vessel victories._


*Lt Walter Schultze Eckard, Stab II/KG-30 Ju 88A-4 Werk # 140724 "4D + BC" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 13 April, 1942; failed to return from a mission, possibly crashing at Map Quadrant 27 East/5464, no further detail. Remaining crew (all MIA): OFW Berthold Könitzer, Observer; Uffz Karl Dunke, R/O and Uffz Hans Dittemann, Gunner._

*
Fw Kurt Fenske, I/KG-30 (Norway) Ju 88A-4 Werk # 1741 "4D + CH" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 4 April, 1943; shot down by enemy fighter at Rosta. Remaining crew (all MIA): Uffz Herbert Heggers, Observer; Ogefr Erhard Stanuk, R/O and Uffz Werner Schmidt, Gunner._


*Uffz Robert Habermann, I/KG-30 Ju 88A-5 Werk # 4155 "4D + KL" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 6 October, 1941; failed to return from a mission near Warlamowo, no further detail. Remaining crew (all MIA): Gefr Hans Kratz, Observer; Gefr Karl Wetzelberger, R/O and Ogefr Johann Zimmerhackl, Gunner. _





I already have my Norway '88.... Werner Baumbach's Ju 88 A-4, A6+HH with 1./KG 30 "Adlergeschwader" in Norway in 1941.

Just need to find _that_ He 111.....

*Over to you Gutt....*


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Lt Reinhold Harnack, III/KG-26 Ju 88A-4 Werk # 140083 "1T + LT" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 14 September, 1942; shot down at Svalbard. Remaining crew (all MIA): Gefr Alfred Ullrich, Observer; Gefr Hermann Keil, R/O and Ogefr Karl Schmitt, Gunner._


*Ofw Fritz Hart, 1(F)/124 Ju 88 Werk # 0815 "G2 + OH" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 24 April, 1941; failed to return from a mission at Firth of Forth, cause unknown. Remaining crew (all MIA): Oblt Heinz Petran, Observer; Fw Georg Krüger, R/O and Gefr Josef Klein, Mech._


*Oberst Hans-Joachim Helbig, III/KG-152 (4/37), II/LG-1 ('3, Stfkpt 4/LG-1 (5/40), Kdr I/LG-1 (8/40 Orleans), Kdr LG-1 (8/43) Ju 88A-1, Ju 88A-4 5, Ju 88A-11 "L1 + AM".* 

_Entered the Luftwaffe in 1936. 750+ missions. Served in Poland, Norway, Mediterranean and Normandy. He was among the most successful bomber pilots, particularly the anti-shipping role. He sank a total of some 180,000 tons of Allied ships. He survived the war, a U.S. POW. His rear gunner was Ofw Franz "Franzel" Schlund, born 10 August, 1913 in Leinen, near Heidelberg (also RK on 8/30/41, 1st R/O to receive the RK), served in the paratroopers in the late war, and survived. His cheif mechanic, Rudi Behm. He was a Channel "splash" victim during the Battle of Britain._

*Ofw Hans Hermann, 2/KG-30 Ju 88A-5 Werk # 3435 "4D + 1K" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 13 March, 1942 during a mission off the coast of Murmansk, cause unknown. Remaining crew (all MIA): Ofw Walter Mans, Observer; Uffz Werner Pfülle, R/O and Fw Heinrich Schlüter, Gunner._


*Lt Johannes Hoss, 1(F)/22 Ju 88D-1 Werk # 1682 "4N + EH" (lost KIA). *

_KIA 4 October, 1943 during aerial combat, over the sea, southwest of Rost, 125 nautical miles west of Bodö, with two Navy F-4F's off the carrier Ranger. The Navy pilots were Lt Mayhew and Lt Laird (Laird was credited with an He 115 earlier this same day). After the second pass, the Ju 88 exploded, killing the crew. Remaining crew(KIA): Fw Otto Glasig, Observer; Ogefr Friedrich Krieger, R/O and Uffz Alfons Fischer, Gunner._


*Fw Walter Huneke, 1(F)/120 Ju 88D-2 Werk # 0814 "A6 + MH" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 4 August, 1941 during an operational flight between Kirkenes and Motowski, no further detail. Remaining crew (all MIA): Lt Wilhelm Vollers, Observer; Uffz Erich Hecker, R/O and Ofw Hermann Wasmund, Gunner._


*Fw Martin Irrgang, 9/KG-30 Ju 88A-4 Werk # 140138 "4D + IT" (lost MIA). *

_MIA 25 May, 1942; shot down over the Baerntsea. Remaining crew (all MIA): Ogefr Hans Backe, Observer; Ogefr Hans Müller, R/O and Gefr Heinrich Jungeland, Gunner. _


*Fw Helmut Rieck, 1(F)/120 Ju 88D-1 Werk # 1577 "A6 + NH" (lost MIA). *

_MIA 8 January, 1942; failed to return from a mission near FFäröyne. Remaining crew (all MIA): Lt Heinrich Brems, Observer; Uffz Theodor Ziegler, R/O and Uffz Erwing Aigner, Gunner._


*Fw Helmuth Riedl, 1(F)/124 Ju 88D-5 Werk # 130045 "G2 + BH" (lost MIA). *

_MIA 21 July, 1942; failed to return from a mission at Archangelsk, cause unknown. Remaining crew (all MIA): Lt Ernst Köhne, Observer; Fw Dieter Luther, R/O and Ogefr Heinz Oczki, Gunner._


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 6, 2009)

cool  and that will be a great Ju 88.. i have long wanted to do a baumbach 88 myself 

have you read his book

"life and death of the Luftwaffe "

great book


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't.... Send it over so that I can read it!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 6, 2009)

you can buy it here,,  i have the first edition so not sending that anywhere.. 

but its harder and harder to find 

Amazon.com: The Life and Death of the Luftwaffe (9780939482375): Werner Baumbach: Books


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool! Cheers mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Uffz Reinhard Schellern, 6/KG-30 Ju 88A-5 Werk # 8173 "4D + IP" (lost MIA). *

_MIA (and presumed KIA) 24 June, 1941 on a Murmansk mission, by an RS-82 rocket-firing I-16 of the 72nd Composite Aviation Regt., flown by Soviet Ace Lt Boris Safonov. Schellern tried to evade in a dive over the sea, but was finished off by machine gun fire over Zalentsa Bay. Remaining crew (all MIA): Fw Heinz Irens, Observer, Gefr Georg Crecki, R/O and Gefr Oskar Viertel, Gunner._


*Lt Arthur Schubert, 7/KG-30 Ju 88A-4 Werk # 1456 "4D + CR" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 25 May, 1942; failed to return from a mission over the Barentsea, cause unknown. Remaining crew (all MIA): Ogefr Rudolf Geppert, Observer; Ogefr Karl Weber, R/O and Uffz Franz Allweiler, Gunner._


*Ofw Hans Schubert, 1(F)/120 Ju 88D-5 Werk # 430206 "A6 + EH" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 1 March, 1943 during an operation at Map Quadrant 05 East/2719. Remaining crew (all MIA): Ofw Heinfried Eskuche, Observer; Fw Heinrich Schumacher, R/O and Fw Friedrich Neumann, Gunner._ 


*Fw Gerhard Schwager, 1(F)/120 Ju 88D-2 Werk # 0860 "A6 + BH" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 24 July, 1941; failed to return from a mission by Firth of Forth. Remaining crew: Uffz Günther Ungethüm, Observer (KIA); Uffz Karl Hagemeier, R/O (MIA) and Uffz Willi Römer, Gunner (MIA). _


There's still a few more, but.... 
Anyway, is there much going on at the SIG Norway Gutt, or is it a lull in the fighting? Think that the last update was in November, is that right?


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 10, 2009)

No love for the Ju 88 G-6?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2009)

Have one! 8) These are IF I remember correctly, Norway based '88's....

Got the '88 delivery today Gutt! Thank you SO very much mate!


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 10, 2009)

A Ju 88 G - 6 at Grove, Denmark 1945.

As far as I know, no G - 6's in Norway, no point as Bomber Command would never route raids into Germany that far North.

The G - 6 was used in the last Luftwaffe long range intruder mission of WWII, "Unternehmen Gisela."


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2009)

When I get to purchase my 1/32 '88, I think that I'll be doing this machine...

*Lt Arthur Schubert, 7/KG-30 Ju 88A-4 Werk # 1456 "4D + CR" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 25 May, 1942; failed to return from a mission over the Barentsea, cause unknown. Remaining crew (all MIA): Ogefr Rudolf Geppert, Observer; Ogefr Karl Weber, R/O and Uffz Franz Allweiler, Gunner._

7./KG30 based at Trondheim-Vaernes...Bardufoss, is that correct Guttorm?

Also, can you get detailing sets to turn this Revell A-1 into an A-4?




Not the most pleasant place to go MIA in....


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 7, 2009)

that is correct my friend and L\ arsenal will soon release its coversion kit to the A4 ( the kit is made by the same man who made the master drawings on the 88 model for Revell )

L'Arsenal>>Maquettes


----------



## jamierd (Nov 7, 2009)

were ther any Ju88 A4s shot down over scotland at all


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Ofw Paul Weber, 1(F)/120 Ju 88A-4 Werk # 140554 "A6 + SH" (lost MIA).*

_MIA 14 December, 1943; failed to return from a mission at Map Quadrant 05 East/2800, cause unknown. Remaining crew: Fw Hans Erich Siminger, Observer (MIA); Fw Wolfgang Jährig, R/O (KIA) and Ofw Jakob Rohr, Mech (MIA). _

*Lt Lothar Werner, III/KG-30 Ju 88A-4 Werk # 142128 "4D + JR" (lost MIA).* 

_MIA 31 October, 1942; failed to return from a mission to Murmans, cause unknown. Remaining crew (all MIA): Gefr Heinrich Leiser, Observer; Ogefr Josef Mathe, R/O and Ogefr Lorenz Klez, Gunner._ 

How about these two Jamie?

*Oblt Arno Wolf, II/KG-30 Ju 88A-5 Werk # 2400 "4D + BC" (lost MIA).* 

_MIA 7 June, 1941 after being shot down by AA fire at Loch-Ewe Scotland. Remaining crew: Fw Theo Holstin, Observer (MIA); Fw Günther Erler, R/O (MIA) and Uffz Heinz Weber, Gunner (KIA). _

*Oblt Fritz Förster, 4/KG-6 (Deelen Holland) Ju 88A-14 Werk # 144537 "3E + HM" (lost KIA). *

_KIA 25 March, 1943 after being caught by AA fire and crashing into a hill at Balerno, Scotland, seven miles south of Edinburgh, killing the entire crew. Remaining crew (KIA): Ogefr Heinz Kristall, Observer; Uffz Horst Bluhm, R/O and Gefr Willi Euler, Gunner. _


----------



## jamierd (Nov 8, 2009)

wifes family is from the Edinburgh area so that last 1 is promising depending on how much i would have to alter the model i have .he question now is what are the differences between an A4 and an A14


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ju 88A-14,

This version was an improvment on Ju 88A-4, and featured increased armor, balloon cable cutters in the wings leading edges, and sometimes additional 1x20 mm MG FF forward firing cannon in the forward part of the undernose gondola for antishipping purposes...


----------



## jamierd (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok adding the 20mm in the gondo;a shouldnt be too difficult what do the cable cutters look like though never seen them


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 8, 2009)

Ran across these in Opsrey book and thought you might be interested Jan!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 8, 2009)

Couple more!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool pics my friend! 

Those Gents cost the Allies a lot of dough!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Cool pics my friend!
> 
> Those Gents cost the Allies a lot of dough!



Very true my friend, its amazing to me that there really is no book out there on this subject. At least none that I know of.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2009)

True! Antishipping with aircraft was big business! Wonder how much tonnage was sunk by '87's, 88's, 111's out from Norway??


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2009)

That would make a great book, thanks for the info!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 8, 2009)

cool stuff here guys 

love it


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is where I rattle your cage, yet another one Jan!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 8, 2009)

yet another one


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's another one for you Jamie....

25.06.41, II./KG 30, Ju 88 A-5, Wk. Nr. 0212, 4D+DM. On return flight from mission to east coast of Scotland, reported engine problems in position 05 Ost/1870. (F) Gefr. Helmut Schröder, (Bo) Gefr. Gotthardt Hänel, (Bf) Gefr. Hans Glaser, (Bs) Gefr. Walter Hinz all MIA....

11.07.41, 1.(F)/120 Ju 88 D-2, Wk. Nr. 0866, A6+CB By Scotland, (F) Lt. Gerhard Denner, (B) Lt. Ernst Meyer, (Bf) Uffz. Lothar Husskönig, (Bs) Gefr. Heinz Treppte all MIA....


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 10, 2009)

niiiiice


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2009)

The idea behind the flame thrower was to....?


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 10, 2009)

.... toast muffins on long flights.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2009)

hanging out in the slipstream was a real b!tch....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Since the 1/32 '88 I want to do is an A-4, I'll have to get this conversion set.....

L'Arsenal>>Maquettes

Unfortunately I couldn't post the pic here of the set, since it's HTML, and believe me I tried...! 

Here their A-4 engines though...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's another one for you Jamie!

04.03.1941 1.(F)/120, Ju 88 0683 A6+LH, Scapa Flow, shot down by three Hurricanes from No. 253 Sqn. Skaebrae. (F) Fw. Johann Mischke MIA (B) Fw. Helmut Schmidt MIA (Bf) Uffz. Christian Ingwersen MIA (Bo) Gefr. Richard Priebsch MIA....

I don't know if you can find out with the Wk. Nr. if its an A-4 or not...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Got one on ebay Gutt, for 26 sheeps, I hope that you're happy now! Just need the above set to do my missing A-4!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2009)

Jan's in the Ju club, Jan's in the Ju club, dah de de dah dah......
Now he's going to have to move to a bigger apartment/house/mansion/hangar, as all of his kits have more living space than him!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll just move into a livesize '88! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Gutt! When are you going to do to those two wave camouflaged Norway '88's? Should be a challenge, eh?


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 17, 2010)

ohhhhhh..so much nice 88`s..

drooling

wonder wich one i will do next


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2010)

One of the wave camouflage ones!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> A Ju 88 G - 6 at Grove, Denmark 1945.
> 
> As far as I know, no G - 6's in Norway, no point as Bomber Command would never route raids into Germany that far North.
> 
> The G - 6 was used in the last Luftwaffe long range intruder mission of WWII, "Unternehmen Gisela."



Here ya go Max.....

Ju 88G-6 serial number 621184 crashed at Fliegerhorst Grove 6/1 1945. The aircraft belonged to 5./ NJG 3. Pilot Unteroffizier August Friese lost control of the Ju 88 during landing and crashed. Friese and Wop Obergefreiter Heinrich Helling were wounded while the Wop was unharmed.

Ju 88G-6 serial number 621291 crashed near Bogense 6/1 1945. The aircraft belonged to Stab II / NJG 3. The aircraft was on a operational flight when it crashed at Ringe Mark approximately 10 kilometers east of Bogense at 21:30 hrs. The crew had bailed out and were slightly wounded and were taken to the Lazaret in Odense. They were Pilot Oberleutnant Bernhard Schlimpen, Wop Fähnrich Alfred Wirthensohn and Air gunner Karl-Heinz Becker.

Ju 88C-6 serial number 620513 crashed near Horsbyg 7/1 1945. The Ju 88C-6 was on a operational flight when it apparently tried to make an emergency landing in the fields of Tingbjerg gaard farm near Horsbyg about 12 kilometers northwest of Aabenraa at approximately 05:00 hrs. The aircraft made an approach from a the south and hit a small hill called Tingbjerg south of the road connecting Horsbyg and Goldbæk. 
The tail broke of and was later found on the south side of the hill. The aircraft next hit a couple of telephone poles and cartwheeled across the road and ended up next to a small wood just east of Tingbjerggaard farm. It was a 100% loss and the crew of four died. They were Pilot Oberleutnant Bruno Heilig, Wop Unteroffizier Günther Kulas, Wop Gefreiter Johann Goliasch and Air gunner Oberfeldwebel Horst Jauernig. They were all laid to rest in Fiedenshügel cemetery in Flensburg.

Ju 88G-6 serial number 620962 crashed at Fliegerhorst Grove 13/1 1945. The aircraft belonged to I / NJG 3 and was coded D5+YB. The Ju 88G-6 had just taken off from Fliegerhorst Grove on a operational flight when it crashed to the ground and was a 99% loss. It is believed that the aircraft stalled during a turn just after take off. Pilot Leutnant Manfred Scheunpflug, Leutnant Werner Zeck and Feldwebel Paul Fiegenbaum died while Unteroffizier Herbert Möske was severely wounded. He was taken to Viborg Lazeret where he died on the next day.

from Airwar over Denmark and surrounding waters. 1945

and some pics.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2019)

Been a while....a fair few MIA 88's!


----------

